# System Management Server (SMS) - Promblem mit dem SMS_MP_Control_Manager



## KlaDi (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem SMServer von Microsoft. Und zwar produziert dieser jede Stunden einen Fehler: 
	
	
	



```
MP Control Manager detected MP is not responding to HTTP requests.  The http error is Unauthorized.

Possible cause: MP service is not started or not responding. 
Solution: Manually restart the SMS Agent Host service on the MP. 

Possible cause: IIS service is not responding. 
Solution: Manually restart the W3SVC service on the MP. 

Possible cause: MP encountered an error when connecting to SQL Server. 
Solution: Verify that the SQL server is properly configured to allow Management Point access.   If using a standard SQL security account, verify that the SQL Server is configured to allow standard SQL Security; or configure the Management Point to use an NT integrated security account, with appropriate access.   If using integrated security, verify the account used by the MP to connect to the SQL server is a member of the SMS_SiteSystemToSQLConnection_<sitecode > group on the SQL server, that the account is not locked out, and that the account password is not expired.  (In standard security, the default account is SMS_SQL_RX_<sitecode>.)

Possible cause:  The SQL server Service Principal Names (SPNs) are not registered correctly in Active Directory
Solution:  Ensure SQL server SPNs are correctly registered.  Review Q829868.

 Possible cause: Internet Information Services (IIS) isn't configured to listen on the ports over which SMS is configured to communicate. 
Solution: Verify that the Default Web Site is configured to use the same ports which SMS is configured to use.

Possible cause: The Default Web Site is disabled in IIS. 
Solution: Verify that the Default Web Site is enabled, and functioning properly.

Possible cause: The SMS ISAPI Application Identity does not have the requisite logon privileges. 
Solution: Verify that the account that the SMS ISAPI is configured to run under has not been denied batch logon rights through group policy.
```
Ich hab schon bei Google gesucht und die Möglichkeiten versucht, die in der Fehlermeldung beschrieben sind. Leider bisher erfolglos. Ein Neustart des Servers (Rechner) hat leider auch nix gebracht.
Weiß vielleicht jemand noch Rat?

gruß klaus.


----------



## KlaDi (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

nach langem suchen, bin ich auf diesen Link hier: http://www.myitforum.com/forums/m_157801/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm#157801gestoßen.
Dort wird gesagt, das es an dem Nonpaged Memory liegen kann, wenn der bei ca. 250 MB ist sollte der Rechner neugestartet werden. Sobald ich den Server neugestartet habe, werde ich mitteilen, ob dies ausreichend ist. Wobei vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht, ich kann nämlich per Internet Explorer nicht mehr auf die Reportseiten von SMS zugreifen und in der SMS Console unter Reports -> Advertisement Status steht auch nix mehr, obwohl ich jede Menge Advertisements habe.

gruß klaus.


----------

